# Best folding saw for BoB/survival?



## circlescircles (Dec 18, 2013)

Trying to decide between these 2 models, there's also the Corona RS. What's the best folding/hand saw for a BoB? There's already a leatherman and axe in the bag. Figure tools will be very important.

BACHO 396-LAP 9 Inch Laplander Folding Saw: BAHCO 396-LAP 9 Inch Laplander Folding Saw - Amazon.com

Coghlan's Sierra Saw: Amazon.com: Coghlan's Sierra Saw: Sports & Outdoors

From my understanding BACHO does not sell replacement blades, I've seen Sierra Saw replacement blades&#8230;

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If weight is a concern just pack a couple of blades from the local hardware store and a couple sets of nuts and bolts. You can use a limb with the ends split a couple of inches, insert the blade and one set of nuts and bolt through the end, bend the limb and slide the other end with nuts and bolts through it to hold the blade in place and you have a nice bow saw. For me weight wasn't an issue so I bought a medium sized bow saw and just placed it verticle against the inside back of my pack along with the grill before filling my pack with the rest of my gear. To my way of thinking either way you end up with a much more usable product and replacement blades are a non-issue. YMMV...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Also, a tip. Cut a length of garden hose to the same length as your blade, split one side of it, and you have a great blade guard, so your saw won't cut up anything else in your pack.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

What would you use a saw for in a BOB?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Not too many things I will admit. I also use my BOB when I go camping...and I can find quiet a few uses for a bow saw. Its a lot faster than my tomahawk cutting through 2-3 linch limbs for making a shelter or other camp needs not to mention cutting up fire wood.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

How 'bout this Little Buck Saw. Very cool.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know which is the best folding saw, but when I tested several edged cutting devices that can be easily carried, knives, hatchet, tomahawk and a cheap Coleman folding saw. The Coleman saw easily out cut the rest especially on smaller limbs and brush that move when hitting with a knife or hatchet that absorbs most of the force.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I have one of these and have been pretty pleased with it so far.

Amazon.com: Sven Saw 21": Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the Bahco 9 inch folding saw. It's a good folding saw. I thought the locking mechanism was a bit odd yet doable and over all quality was there. One could do worse. I also have a 3 foot pocket chainsaw that goes with it. These are also a good item to have. You will not build a cabin with one yet if you encounter a storm downed limb that is too large for the Bahco to handle the pocket chainsaw may save the day and get you on your way.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

roy said:


> What would you use a saw for in a BOB?


I use mine more for a vehicle/camping item and not so much as a bug out bag item.


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

For larger stuff I would use one of those hand held chainsaws, the coleman folding saw is a good one, I bought one from stanley tools (I think)thats three in one that has a standard, metal and plastic cutting blade that has adjustable angles


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It ain't fancy, it ain't tacticool, but it works like a champ. It's also probably available within 10 miles of you, if not closer.

Shop Corona 10-in Folding Pruning Saw at Lowes.com


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I have used a Bahco Laplander saw for several years. It is well constructed and cuts very well. It is a very nice, light weight folding saw.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The type of saw you get will depend on what you will be cutting. Those shown thus far are great for cross-cutting green wood but if you plan on cutting dry wood then you need a different kind of saw.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I have one of these and have been pretty pleased with it so far.
> 
> Amazon.com: Sven Saw 21": Sports & Outdoors


I'll second the Sven saw, had one when I was a kid for camping and it was a great saw. For a smaller saw a buddy of mine has a Stihl PS30 folding saw that he swears by. I've used it a couple times setting up tree stands and cutting shooting lanes and it cut very well. Local store here sells them for around $40.

-Infidel


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Brand new here. I usually don't say much but I do enjoy reading the posts.

I have a Wyoming Saw that I use quite a bit hunting and camping. It is a take down bow saw and they come in two different sizes. I think 12 and 18 inch, but I sure could be wrong in that. It breaks down into a handle, two or three "bow" pieces depending on size, and a blade. The case it comes in is about 3 inches wide, 8 inches long, and an inch or so wide when it's folded up. You can get wood and bone blades for it. The bone blade is fine enough to use in lieu of a hacksaw, giving it more purposes.

I have no affiliation to any product, other than my own ramblings. Thanks for letting me add my input.

Saws


----------

